# Is open carry permitted in your State?



## bman505

I live in NM and open carry is allowed with out a permit as long as you are over the age of 18 and not a felon. Is it legal in your state?


----------



## kg333

Legal in KY if you're over 18 and permitted to possess (not a felon, etc). Can't say I've seen anyone doing it in Lexington, though.

KG


----------



## bruce333

Legal in NC.

I've never seen anyone, but there is an active Open Carry group that meets on a regular basis in and around Raleigh.


----------



## AirForceShooter

Florida-- NO

AFS


----------



## VAMarine

In Iowa you may open carry in un-incorporated areas without a permit to carry. In order to open carry in a vehicle or in incorporated limits you must have a permit to carry weapons.


----------



## high pockets

Georgia - Yes, but you must have a GWL (Georgia Weapons Carry License)


----------



## ozzy

Nevada yes but not suggested, a tourist might squeal.


----------



## MLB

All permits in NY are for concealed carry only.


----------



## Doug B.

In Wisconsin you may open carry, however LEO's can and do ticket people for disturbing the peace and other such ridiculous and petty charges.


----------



## Scorpion8

Yes, without a license.


----------



## onalandline

IN - With License.


----------



## clockworkjon

Doug B. said:


> In Wisconsin you may open carry, however LEO's can and do ticket people for disturbing the peace and other such ridiculous and petty charges.


Hopefully this will be changing very soon!


----------



## Lee Hunter

Although I choose to CC, OC is legal in IN if one possesses a valid LTCH, which, contrary to a common misconception held by too many LEOs, as well as private citizens, is not a CCW requiring CC.

However, since I frequently walk, or bicycle past two different elementary schools, I know I would be surrounded by LEOs with their pistols aimed at me if I decided to OC in Terre Haute, where this practice is discouraged by LE rather it's legal, or not.


----------



## Ike

Missouri- yes, open carry without permit except in municipalities that have ordinance against it. Makes it more difficult since you have to be aware of each and every city ordinance.
concealed needs a permit unless you are in your vehicle or on your own property, then you can carry concealed without a permit.


----------



## kg333

Lee Hunter said:


> Although I choose to CC, OC is legal in IN if one possesses a valid LTCH, which, contrary to a common misconception held by too many LEOs, as well as private citizens, is not a CCW requiring CC.


That highlights why I consider open carry important, although I think concealed carry improves your tactical advantage. I hate seeing rights taken away by overbearing law enforcement.

KG


----------



## cruiser

TN-ok with permit, but maintaining the element of surprise just seems like the best choice.


----------



## buddy

Legal in WV. I've spoken with several LEO's concerning this. All have told me if they get a call on you that they will respond with guns drawn. I can't disagree with them on that matter. I carry concealed because I don't need the grief of having to face a cop intent on disarming me. In WV and a few other states it is a felony to come in contact with law enforcement while you are carrying concealed and NOT immediately advise them you have your ccw on you. We do routinely open carry on the farm. Just too many undesirables that can't read signs and don't respect other peoples property.





t


----------



## X_Racer

CA: Ref: CaliforniaOpenCarry.org - FAQ

_Yes. However, there are many restrictions, but generally as long as your firearm is not concealed, and not loaded, and you are not in a prohibited area ("school zone", post office, government building), then it is legal. Read the California Open Carry Flyer ( http://www.californiaopencarry.org/CaliforniaOpenCarry.pdf ) for complete details, relevant codes, and case law.
_
Although I'm thinking I'm not going to strap my 45 on and take a ride down the beach on my motorcycle. People would freak.

_Then there's the paradox of where to lock the ammo. 
_


----------



## 60ratrod

open carry is permitted here in WA, but its more of a hassle to open carry than to conceal carry. i'll keep carrying concealed


----------



## Grinder

No open carry in TX, which amazes me. Our governor has toying with the idea.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

open carry is legal in oregon, i open carry 90% of the time.... i have read that open carry gives away tactical advantage, and this may be true.... but it is also a deterrent.... anyone who would attack a person who is obviously armed and by extension willing to defend themselves is going to attack you anyway.... why conceal and therefore look like a better victim?

"when the jackals feast on gazelles, its good to be a lion"


----------



## rgrundy

Open carry is legal in Az but few do it any longer because it's legal to carry concealed with no permit now. Lots of people carry here because of the border situation. The only problem I've seen was one incident at Walmart where a new manager that recently moved from a flaming liberal state called 911 and the cops came and surrounded the guy and walked him out. When asked what he had done all she could say is that he had a pistol and she was sure it was illegal. She didn't realize that this is the wild west and it is legal and encouraged. I like to carry concealed so no enterprising cretin gets the idea that they may want to take my weapon from me because I'm old and weak. Also if there's trouble and you end up inadvertently in the middle of it you don't want to be eliminated as an immediate threat. I want my camoflage (I masquerade as a timid old man) to give me a decided edge because in 1 second or a little less I can ruin the party.


----------



## zhurdan

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> open carry is legal in oregon, i open carry 90% of the time.... i have read that open carry gives away tactical advantage, and this may be true.... but it is also a deterrent.... *anyone who would attack a person who is obviously armed and by extension willing to defend themselves is going to attack you anyway.... why conceal and therefore look like a better victim*?
> 
> "when the jackals feast on gazelles, its good to be a lion"


Possibly, but it lets them plan their attack and I don't know about you, but I don't have eyes in the back of my head. Concealing doesn't make you look like less of a victim but open carry kinda makes you look like an easy place to pick up a free gun. Opinions differ, no offense intended.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

no offense taken.... and eyes in the back of my head would increase my situational awareness, till i grow a set i will have to turn my head from time to time.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

btw i wonder what the statistics are ..... how many open carry practitioners are attacked each year.... i would venture to guess it is less than the number of cc practitioners attacked.


----------



## zhurdan

Hard to prove or disprove as I don't believe it is something that is tracked, at least nothing that I have been able to find over the years. It would just seem logical that if someone was hell bent on robbing a store when there was a person there with a gun showing, that person would be the primary from the start.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

zhurdan said:


> Hard to prove or disprove as I don't believe it is something that is tracked, at least nothing that I have been able to find over the years. It would just seem logical that if someone was hell bent on robbing a store when there was a person there with a gun showing, that person would be the primary from the start.


\

i understand your point, but the average stick up guy is gonna wait till there is less danger to himself..... the average crack head, is gonna do it anyway... so oc or cc we just need to keep an eye out for the guy who just doesnt give a sh!t ... i will admit that i currently live in a very low crime area in southern oregon and oc is pretty common .... and when i lived in philly i cc'd most of the time, wasnt worth the police hassle.


----------



## Peaches

zhurdan said:


> Possibly, but it lets them plan their attack and I don't know about you, but I don't have eyes in the back of my head. Concealing doesn't make you look like less of a victim but open carry kinda makes you look like an easy place to pick up a free gun. Opinions differ, no offense intended.


I agree with zhurdan. I think people look and act like a victim and therefore become one. If you are aware of your environment and the people around you then you are less likely to be a victim then open carrying. I conceal carry everywhere (yes, I have my concealed carry permit) and would never open carry because I don't want to call more attention to myself. Just my opinion.


----------



## berettatoter

In Indiana, yes. Our permit says Permit to carry a handgun. It says nothing about concealed, and the law does permit that as long as you have a valid permit. I went, about a year ago, and took the class and paid the money for the Utah permit too. Now, that permit says Permit to carry a concealed weapon. So, if I am carrying in lets say Ohio, then I have to CC the gun. Ohio does not recognize Indiana's permit.:smt1099


----------



## SigP229R

It is legal but, not for 18 yr.olds must be 21 in my state to own a handgun. I however choose NOT to do it because no one else does however, on the other hand if it shows or prints occasionally I could give a rat. I think the few times it has been exposed or I printed no one noticed; at least no one has mentioned it.


----------



## JBarL

Well depends on what people read here in Texas according to Texas constitution article 23 says you can wear a gun openly not concealed, but they also added later that legislators can regulate the wearing of arms to prevent crime WTF lol
But Maybe one day we will go to open carry But I think ( me personally ) it would be best to carry concealed that way no one will know if I have it or not. But here in Texas 100+ temps in summer time makes it hard to conceale a large frame handgun without some form of printing, at least on my small frame body lol 

JBarL


----------



## Cordite

Here in Maryland, there is no open carry and it is not a "shall issue" State. Here, you have to provide a reason which the Maryland State Police must agree with before you can obtain a concealed carry permit. There is no open carry except for LEO's. And believe you me, the authorities here do not grant many permits. There are several suits filed now, waiting for trials, on this issue, and our watchdog group, Maryland Shall Issue, is trying hard to make this a "shall issue" State. Plus, we have Baltimore, one of the most murderous cities anywhere.


----------



## berettatoter

In Indiana, yes, as long as you have a carry permit. You cannot carry in Indiana, CC or OC without a permit.


----------



## Holly

I have read that it IS permitted in my state. Apparently you need a license that covers both concealed and open carry. I, of course, can not figure out how to obtain this special license... or maybe it isn't special... just the CCW?


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

Holly said:


> I have read that it IS permitted in my state. Apparently you need a license that covers both concealed and open carry. I, of course, can not figure out how to obtain this special license... or maybe it isn't special... just the CCW?


as you will not tell us what state you live in, i cant help with this ...unless you want to send me a pm?


----------



## 45Sidekick

it is legal to open carry in alabama without a permit as long as you stay on foot, if you get in your car to go home, it is then considered concealed and requires you to have a permit.


----------



## Holly

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> as you will not tell us what state you live in, i cant help with this ...unless you want to send me a pm?


I surrender, since my husband's given it away once anyway.  North Dakota.


----------



## Holly

Oh Mr. Bear...... I gave away my secret. Will you help me, please?


----------



## eddiebritz

It is always interresting to read about the various laws and rules of diffirent places regarding the carry of handguns by civilians.

In South Africa a civilian must have a LICENSE usued by the central (federal?) government to possess, carry and use a handgun for self defence purposes. One may not possess a fire arm untill the license to do so is in your possession. One must have a separate license for each individual gun you possesses. One can get only one license (have no more than one handgun) for self defence purposes.
Time from applying for a license to the time it being issued currently about 3 years. A license for self defence is only valid for 5 years whereafter one must re-apply for such a license. One is not entitled to a fire arm license and must convince the fire arm license department that there is a real need for such a license before they will approve your application - not an easy thing to do. 

On the possitive side. If you have a license to possess for self defense you may carry the gun freely on your person (except for a few gun free zones) but MUST carry it concealed - no open carry allowed.
If you have a license to carry you may carry your gun over the whole of the Republic of South Africa and in all its provinces (states?), districts (counties?) and in all metros, cities, towns, villages ect - no such thing as local gun ordinances, county gun laws or state gun laws. Our national (federal?) gun control act is the only law/rule applying to all guns in the country so I don't have to try and find out what silly little gun laws exists from one place to another in South Africa.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

Holly said:


> Oh Mr. Bear...... I gave away my secret. Will you help me, please?


calm down, takes a while to read thru all the laws...... so here goes the North Dakota open carry/concealed carry combo plan......

open carry 
*62.1-03-01. Carrying handgun - Restrictions - Exceptions.
1. A handgun may be carried by a person not prohibited from possessing one by section
62.1-02-01 or any other state statute, in a manner not prohibited by section 62.1-02-10
if:
a. Between the hours of one hour before sunrise and one hour after sunset, the
handgun is carried unloaded and either in plain view or secured.
b. Between the hours of one hour after sunset and one hour before sunrise, the
handgun is carried unloaded and secured.*

so dawn to dusk UNLOADED open carry or secured* is legal 
then from dusk to dawn UNLOADED secured* carry is legal 
*(definition of secured is not given, i interpret it to mean concealed as it refers to UNLOADED carry)

now for the part where your concealed weapons license effects your open carry restrictions.....

_*62.1-03-01. 
1. Posted Above
2. The restrictions provided in subdivisions a and b of subsection 1 DO NOT apply to:
a. Any person possessing a valid North Dakota concealed weapons license or a
valid license issued by another state authorizing the person to carry a dangerous
weapon concealed if that state permits a holder of a valid North Dakota
concealed weapons license to carry a dangerous weapon concealed in that state
without obtaining a similar license from that state.*_

so in section 2 your permit exempts you from the state wide restrictions of section 1.....

now there may be other state restrictions or local ordinances and opencarry.org is your starting point. just go to the maps, click on your state and talk to the people on your forum, they will be a great help.

but always remember, read and understand the laws for yourself, its YOUR ass


----------



## Holly

Thank you for the info, Kind Sir.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

Holly said:


> Thank you for the info, Kind Sir.


twas nuttin


----------



## onalandline

berettatoter said:


> In Indiana, yes, as long as you have a carry permit. You cannot carry in Indiana, CC or OC without a permit.


At least it is easy to get a permit in IN.


----------



## SouthernBoy

Open carry is the default (normal, standard) mode of carrying a firearm in Virginia. We have no laws addressing open carry which makes this so. And Virginia is probably the most gun-lenient and gun-friendly state in the South so openly carrying your sidearm is a non-issue and obviously no permit is required to OC at one's pleasure.


----------



## bruce333

SigP229R said:


> It is legal but, not for 18 yr.olds must be 21 in my state to own a handgun.


 Not accurate. There is no law in NC preventing an 18 year old from receiving a handgun as a gift or buying from a private party. Federal law prevents under 21 YO from buying from a Dealer, not a private party. If you read the Statute for the Pistol Purchase Permit, you will see there is no age mentioned. Some Sheriffs do say you need to be 21 for them to issue a permit, but if it is for a private sale or a gift they will give a permit anyway since you can't legal transfer ownership of a pistol in NC without a Purchase Permit.


----------



## BGRooster1

clockworkjon said:


> Hopefully this will be changing very soon!


At the rate police depts. and cities are facing lawsuits for making those charges and the new regulations.I'd say the changes are happening now.Slowly,but they are coming around.


----------



## Brevard13

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> open carry is legal in oregon, i open carry 90% of the time.... i have read that open carry gives away tactical advantage, and this may be true.... but it is also a deterrent.... anyone who would attack a person who is obviously armed and by extension willing to defend themselves is going to attack you anyway.... why conceal and therefore look like a better victim?
> 
> "when the jackals feast on gazelles, its good to be a lion"


i agree that 9 times out of 10 it will be more of a deterrent than a snatch and grab. I keep hearing tactical advantage. but if you reach and pull your shirt up and the guy is already jumpy and on adrenaline you are liable to get shot for making a move



zhurdan said:


> Possibly, but it lets them plan their attack and I don't know about you, but I don't have eyes in the back of my head. Concealing doesn't make you look like less of a victim but open carry kinda makes you look like an easy place to pick up a free gun. Opinions differ, no offense intended.


Ummm, There is a very slight risk I won't say it would never happen.



TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> btw i wonder what the statistics are ..... how many open carry practitioners are attacked each year.... i would venture to guess it is less than the number of cc practitioners attacked.


I hear and read about more CC getting "attacked". of course with the small number of open carry practioners I can see why you would hear more. I think if I recall correctly I have only heard of one guy having his gun taken from him and that was on youtube.



TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> \
> 
> i understand your point, but the average stick up guy is gonna wait till there is less danger to himself..... the average crack head, is gonna do it anyway... so oc or cc we just need to keep an eye out for the guy who just doesnt give a sh!t ... i will admit that i currently live in a very low crime area in southern oregon and oc is pretty common .... and when i lived in philly i cc'd most of the time, wasnt worth the police hassle.


How many news stories have we seen were a gas station clerk takes a broom handle or something and hits the guy with a gun once in the head and the guy runs. or the clerk pulls his arm and punches him. The very vast majority of crooks are looking for a quick and easy way to get money. They don't wanna deal with someone who will fight back and them risking getting caught by the cops on top of it. Not saying they all are like that but alot of them are too lazy to fight back.



Peaches said:


> I agree with zhurdan. I think people look and act like a victim and therefore become one. If you are aware of your environment and the people around you then you are less likely to be a victim then open carrying. I conceal carry everywhere (yes, I have my concealed carry permit) and would never open carry because I don't want to call more attention to myself. Just my opinion.


You might have people look at you weird. Well I guess that is if you are somewhere that people carry concealed. Even with open carry you should be aware of what is around you. I would venture to say most people who open carry are more observant due ot the fact they do run a slight risk of a gun snatch or attack.



bruce333 said:


> Not accurate. There is no law in NC preventing an 18 year old from receiving a handgun as a gift or buying from a private party. Federal law prevents under 21 YO from buying from a Dealer, not a private party. If you read the Statute for the Pistol Purchase Permit, you will see there is no age mentioned. Some Sheriffs do say you need to be 21 for them to issue a permit, but if it is for a private sale or a gift they will give a permit anyway since you can't legal transfer ownership of a pistol in NC without a Purchase Permit.


I have heard different so I don't know. I know it i sok for a rifle. but I am not quite sure about the pistol deal.


----------



## BearTaylor

Open carry is legal in Kansas but some towns would not allow it. In fact the AG served notice on the City of Wichita that state law overrides local law and Wichita caved in. They announced the change on the evening news report-open carry is now legal in Wichita. If any other town in Kansas prohibits open carry they will get a special visit from the AG. Gosh I like living in Kansas.


----------



## Easy_CZ

OC will be good to go on Nov. 1, 2012 in Oklahoma. Most of the guys and gals I know will continue to CC, with OC being an option. After the new law goes into effect, it certainly will be nice to be less concerned about "brandishing" if your CC weapon is inadvertently displayed.


----------



## njmike

I have a PA license to carry a firearm. It does NOT specify CC or OC but I prefer CC. A lot of the locals are narrow minded to close minded about people carring firearms (pistols) except for target shooting. I don't want the hassle of the police, etc stopping me for something I'm doing legally.


----------



## berettatoter

In Indiana? Yes, as long as you have a permit. Ours does not specify concealed.


----------



## LefteeTris

Legal in PA. By which I mean there is no law saying you can't but no law saying you can. Around Philly I've heard it is VERY looked down upon. As is having a knife on your person without needing it for your job. Here in PGH PA you can open carry and have pocket knives lol. 

You only need the permit to conceal. You can open carry without the ccw. But once your shirt manages to get over that gun (or you enter your vehicle) your now conceal carrying, so getting the permit is always a good idea.


----------



## guardrail

BearTaylor said:


> Open carry is legal in Kansas but some towns would not allow it. In fact the AG served notice on the City of Wichita that state law overrides local law and Wichita caved in. They announced the change on the evening news report-open carry is now legal in Wichita. If any other town in Kansas prohibits open carry they will get a special visit from the AG. Gosh I like living in Kansas.


They better get in touch with Overland Park.


----------



## Steveboos

Open Carry is Legal in North Carolina and i Open Carry whenever i go out. We are one of the best states for Open Carry besides Virginia and Michigan.


----------



## niadhf

It is not expressly against the law here in NY. And I have challenged many to show me where and how it is.


----------



## berettabone

Open carry is allowed in Wisconsin, without permit......I never do, unfortunately.....I don't feel like being put down on all fours, by LE........2 different citizens in my area have been put down at gunpoint, while mowing their lawn, with a sidearm. Apparently, it doesn't matter too much whether it's legal or illegal, you'll get the same result.......since CCW passed in Nov. 2011, things have actually calmed down a bit.........wish I could open carry under certain circumstances, but it's just not worth the hassle......it's like LE is saying, if you're going to carry, we don't want to know about it...but, if you were to get pulled over, and you don't tell them that you are armed, you'll probably get screamed at for NOT telling them.......the stuff that comes out of the backs of bulls....


----------



## Steveboos

berettabone said:


> Open carry is allowed in Wisconsin, without permit......I never do, unfortunately.....I don't feel like being put down on all fours, by LE........2 different citizens in my area have been put down at gunpoint, while mowing their lawn, with a sidearm. Apparently, it doesn't matter too much whether it's legal or illegal, you'll get the same result.......since CCW passed in Nov. 2011, things have actually calmed down a bit.........wish I could open carry under certain circumstances, but it's just not worth the hassle......it's like LE is saying, if you're going to carry, we don't want to know about it...but, if you were to get pulled over, and you don't tell them that you are armed, you'll probably get screamed at for NOT telling them.......the stuff that comes out of the backs of bulls....


But that is all illegal and against the Constitution, so in court, you will win all of those cases. But you do have to know the law and remain calm and consistent through the police encounter. If you can not do these things, you may end up in the situation of those previously described...


----------



## SouthernBoy

berettabone said:


> Open carry is allowed in Wisconsin, without permit......I never do, unfortunately.....I don't feel like being put down on all fours, by LE........2 different citizens in my area have been put down at gunpoint, while mowing their lawn, with a sidearm. Apparently, it doesn't matter too much whether it's legal or illegal, you'll get the same result.......since CCW passed in Nov. 2011, things have actually calmed down a bit.........wish I could open carry under certain circumstances, but it's just not worth the hassle......it's like LE is saying, if you're going to carry, we don't want to know about it...but, if you were to get pulled over, and you don't tell them that you are armed, you'll probably get screamed at for NOT telling them.......the stuff that comes out of the backs of bulls....


That, sir, is a truly sad state of affairs. And it is a world apart what we have here in Virginia. Restaurants (yes, even those which serve alcohol for consumption on the premises), gas stations, banks, police stations... all are fair game for the open carrier. There are very few places where carry, open or concealed, is restricted in my state and when the local or state police see your sidearm, they pay you very little mind. And this is how it should be.


----------



## berettabone

It IS a sad state of affairs........I am sure, that in some rural areas, like up north, it's not a big deal, but that's hunting country.......If I would try that here, I would at the least, get someone freaking out, and calling the police...I am sure, that here, if I knew LE or they knew me, it might turnout a bit different, but we have too many Libs and soccer moms freaking out, when the garbage is picked up late. All I can do, is continue waiting for the carnage that was supposed to happen when they passed CCW, and hope that people will eventually come around.


SouthernBoy said:


> That, sir, is a truly sad state of affairs. And it is a world apart what we have here in Virginia. Restaurants (yes, even those which serve alcohol for consumption on the premises), gas stations, banks, police stations... all are fair game for the open carrier. There are very few places where carry, open or concealed, is restricted in my state and when the local or state police see your sidearm, they pay you very little mind. And this is how it should be.


----------



## berettabone

Of course it is, but unless you have a lot of cash on hand for an attorney, your stuck.....one of the guys mowing his lawn sued, and got $6500....doesn't even pay for the lawyer...they like to keep your firearm too, and make you fight to get it back.


Steveboos said:


> But that is all illegal and against the Constitution, so in court, you will win all of those cases. But you do have to know the law and remain calm and consistent through the police encounter. If you can not do these things, you may end up in the situation of those previously described...


----------



## tacman605

Not in Arkansas. It was brought up and defeated after not getting very far.


----------



## Steveboos

This is why it is of the utmost importance to record your conversations with LEO's. Also it is very important to simply STAY QUIET and do not answer any questions. They take your gun, it was illegal, a short battle in court will solve that.

The reason people are stuck in legal battles for years is because they were TALKING during the encounter. The only words that should come out of your mouth are "Am i free to go or am i being detained?"


----------



## Harryball

In MI, Yes.


----------



## 1shanewhite

I have been doing a lot of reading and have stumbled upon a LOT of conflicting information regard OC in California/Los Angeles...

*I just need a straight forward answer regarding whether I CAN or CAN NOT open carry in my area?* With "AB144" being passed and all that?

Any advice or help or answers will be awesome and greatly appreciated!

Thanks!

-Shane (L.A.)


----------



## VAMarine

1shanewhite said:


> I have been doing a lot of reading and have stumbled upon a LOT of conflicting information regard OC in California/Los Angeles...
> 
> *I just need a straight forward answer regarding whether I CAN or CAN NOT open carry in my area?* With "AB144" being passed and all that?
> 
> Any advice or help or answers will be awesome and greatly appreciated!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> -Shane (L.A.)


Short Answer: No, you can no longer open carry. Long answer later.


----------



## 45Defender

Minnesota is open carry with a permit as is cc I prefer cc but there are a few that oc of all of the time although I've never come across any one ocing.


----------



## MitchellB

It is legal to open carry in NC, but we also have that ridicules Going Armed to the Terror of the Public law that can trump it if they don’t like the way you look. Also anytime a big storm comes through and the governor declares a State of Emergency CHP and open carry is flushed down the tube. Although I haven’t heard of anyone being prosecuted for it yet, the law is on the books and needs to be changed. Hopefully the upcoming new administration in NC will address that.


----------



## 1shanewhite

VAMarine said:


> Short Answer: No, you can no longer open carry. Long answer later.


Is the long story going to tell me it is okay to OC? lol thats all I want to know. THANKS!


----------



## VAMarine

1shanewhite said:


> Is the long story going to tell me it is okay to OC? lol thats all I want to know. THANKS!


We'll talk about it in the other thread, no sense talking in two different threads about the same issue.


----------



## shouldazagged

Has long been legal without a permit in KY. So is having a loaded handgun in your glove box, without permit, as long as it stays there when you leave the vehicle (yeah, right!). Concealed carry has been legal with license somewhere around fourteen years, I think. I've carried concealed since it became legal. Oddly (my adopted state has a lot of odd laws) if you have a concealed carry license and have the weapon off your person in your car, as I understand it it must be in plain sight. Weird. 

I would not carry openly because it attracts too damn much attention---I don't want law-abiding citizens afraid I'm a nut case and shying away, or kids asking to see the weapon, and I'm doubtful how much of a deterrent open carry would be to a bad guy. I'm older than the domestication of cattle and disabled. I'd rather not encourage thugs to count on my being unwilling to shoot them if necessary, or just decide to take my gun.

Isn't worth the hassle.


----------



## XD40inAVL

NC has no statute allowing OC, nor none that prohibits OC. Since very few laws are written to give, only take rights or freedoms away, the OC is not "against the law". Guess it's all about the LEO you cross paths with. Barney Fife type would probably try and make it a big deal.

In an auto and without a CCW permit, the weapon must be in "plain sight", i.e. on seat or dash (and not covered by anything), or stored where the driver or passenger cannot reach it, such as in the trunk. To put it in your glove compartment, door pocket or under the seat you must have a CCW.


----------



## William_Kostric

Good to go in NH. You need a license to carry concealed, but it's shall issue + $10 at your local pd.


----------



## dogshawred

OC'ing is legal in Ohio and has been for some time, they just too their time in getting around to allowing CC. Now that both are available life is good and the current administration just keeps making it better and better. Thank God for good representatives. I only wish the federal legislators were of like mind.


----------



## acepilot

Too lazy to read all replies, so WI, yes. Open carry A-OK.

Ace


----------



## docrocket1967

Florida- You may open carry if you are in a gun store or something related too guns and also camping and private property without a license. Other than that you can carry in your vehicle in a console or glove box in a snap or zip holster without a license. 

With a license still no open carry except for the few things listed above but you do not have to carry in a vehicle like that when you have a license. There is actually a statute in Florida that states you cannot carry to a school unless they are hosting a program or fair on firearms then you may.... Thought that was a little different to hear. But since the shooting in Conn. they have allowed teachers in the Tampa Bay area to obtain there CCW and carry to school if theyw ould like too.


----------



## docrocket1967

Also they are trying to change Florida to an open carry state as we speak according to Wikipedia


----------

